# Constantly in Static



## harlowblakely (Apr 1, 2018)

Hello Everyone.

I am 19 years old and have had depersonalization and derealization for as long as I can remember. I can't truly remember a time when I haven't been stuck in this fog. I am currently in college but completely lost in life.

I assume that the reason that I have DP is because of neglect and emotional and mental abuse in childhood. I am becoming less and less hopeful with everything because it just seems like I am always going to be stuck. I am being treated by a psychiatrist but I am the first person with DP he has ever treated. I was on a medication that was supposed to help but it really didn't seem like it was helping so I went off of it.

I am excited to be able to talk with people who actually understand what it is like to depersonalize because I am so tired of trying to explain something that I feel like I really can't explain.

Thanks for letting me post.


----------



## Garnet_B (Feb 4, 2018)

Hey! I just wanted to wright that I've been experiencing DP/DR since my early teens for similar reasons, mainly DP.

I know how you're feeling and I'm sorry you feel the same, I'm sure by now you know all of the main tips to make it more tolerable like, Cutting Caffeine, not feeding into it/giving it attention etcetera.

I'm glad you posted and have a hard time wording how I feel also, for me it's like my skin is there but past that is nothing, I'm hollow, Like my blood is a heavy carbonated soft drink.

Thanks again for posting I'm always glad to know they're other out there like me.


----------

